# Do you remember watching the Moon Landing?



## Bretrick (Nov 30, 2021)

I remember watching at school, maybe grade 3? I definitely remember asking myself,  "I wonder how they will get back"?
It was the most watched event in the history of television to date.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 30, 2021)

My wife and I watched it on our black and white portable TV.  I worked for the company that built the command module.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 30, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> My wife and I watched it on our black and white portable TV.  I worked for the company that built the command module.


Now in the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum, have seen it many times, cool.

I will never forget Armstrong's words as he stepped off the LEM:

"Damn mud puddle".


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 30, 2021)

I was a high school senior at that time.  It was momentous to say the very least.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2021)

I was in the Navy at the time. My ship was in harbor in San Diego and I watched it at home on my B&W tv.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 30, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Now in the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum, have seen it many times, cool.
> 
> I will never forget Armstrong's words as he stepped off the LEM:
> 
> "Damn mud puddle".


Yeah, I was doing a lot of drugs back then, too.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 30, 2021)

I should note that I had nothing to do with the command module.  The division I was in was busy with the guidance computer for the Minuteman ICBM.  I was in a test engineering group.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 30, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> My wife and I watched it on our black and white portable TV.  I worked for the company that built the command module.


I worked for a company that worked on the Apollo mission, too. When I worked there some 25 years after the moon mission, they were building the Atlas and Titan rockets and various satellites. We'd go off and watch the workers occasionally just to take a break from coding.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 30, 2021)

I think a lot of companies had a piece of the Apollo project.


----------

